# Short Boy/Tall Girl



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes? No? Maybe? Done it? More of a problem for guys or girls?


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

Been out with a guy shorter than myself before. Only an inch or two difference and I didn't mind at all but I think he was a little self conscious about it sometimes.

A tallish girl I knew at school always wore flat shoes and never went out with guys shorter than her. She said it was because she hated anyone noticing that she was tall.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Got no problem with it. But there has to be some reason for the nearly universal preferences for shorter girls among guys and taller guys among girls. I wonder what it is.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I worked in Chipotles on the line for 2.5 years and mostly couples came in. I've seen LOTS of shorter guys dating taller women.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Anemone said:


> Been out with a guy shorter than myself before. Only an inch or two difference and I didn't mind at all but I think he was a little self conscious about it sometimes.
> 
> A tallish girl I knew at school always wore flat shoes and never went out with guys shorter than her. She said it was because she hated anyone noticing that she was tall.


This just tells me how much people hate what the public thinks. It don't matter if you like someone...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I worked in Chipotles on the line for 2.5 years and mostly couples came in. I've seen LOTS of shorter guys dating taller women.


Screw the original topic...this thread is now about delicious burritos!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I find it kind of hot when a girl can comfortably stand at my height. A girl looking up at you is cute, but the same eye to eye level is also attractive. I'll be honest though, I'd find it weird dating a girl taller than me but it wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I prefer a girl who's height is closer to mine.

Maybe 5' 8", or so. 

5' 10" would be a bit much.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm 5'9", which is tall for a girl, and I sometimes wonder if that's a barrier for me when it comes to dating..

I don't really care if the guy is shorter or taller than me. From my experience, it seems to be a bigger issue for the guys. There was a turn ons/offs thread on here, and I noticed that most of the guys listed tallness as a turn off. Kinda depressing, really.

My friends don't help matters either, since they are constantly telling me things like "you have to work harder to get guys to like you b/c most guys don't like tall women." Supportive of them, right? :roll I'd like to think they are just talking out their a**es with comments like those but I won't lie, it does make me feel as if I'm defective.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Whatevers good, as long as your into each other.


I've never been out with anyone taller than me (I'm 6 2), but I wouldn't have it as a red flag or anything..


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My ex was a couple of inches shorter than me, but I never really noticed the difference tbh. I'm 5' 11 and he was 5' 9ish but had tall hair.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I'm 5'9", which is tall for a girl, and I sometimes wonder if that's a barrier for me when it comes to dating..
> 
> I don't really care if the guy is shorter or taller than me. From my experience, it seems to be a bigger issue for the guys. There was a turn ons/offs thread on here, and I noticed that most of the guys listed tallness as a turn off. Kinda depressing, really.
> 
> My friends don't help matters either, since they are constantly telling me things like "you have to work harder to get guys to like you b/c most guys don't like tall women." Supportive of them, right? :roll I'd like to think they are just talking out their a**es with comments like those but I won't lie, it does make me feel as if I'm defective.


5'9"? Gurrrrl you're short in my world. I'm 6'1".
I have kind of accepted most guys will be shorter than me so if I ever have a relationship, odds are I'll be the tall one.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

im 5'2" not many people are shorter than me


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Rixy said:


> I find it kind of hot when a girl can comfortably stand at my height.


That's good to know because I imagine most men preferring a tiny woman that they can tower over and therefore 'protect'. No man can protect me :lol


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> That's good to know because I imagine most men preferring a tiny woman that they can tower over and therefore 'protect'.* No man can protect me* :lol


Slenderman can do the job.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ivan AG said:


> Slenderman can do the job.


Poor bloke  He's obviously in a lot of pain. But yeah he could probably do the job! Heh.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm a shorter dude. 5'7" or so. I've dated someone who would be taller than me when she wore heels and at the time I had a little problem with it. But back then I was a miserable human being and had a lot of jealousy issues. I think it's definitely a bigger issues with guys than with girls. I think it stems from a protector mentality so a guy may feel emasculated if a girl is taller than him. Stupid ego **** basically.

Now I couldn't care less if a girl is taller than me. If I like her and she likes me back that's all there is to it. There's no reason to get hung up on physical traits we have no control over.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Not a problem for me at all, and I'm 5'9". There was one guy 5'5" that I totally would have dated. I don't like many men, so that's the only one I have an example of right now.

And I would totally still wear heels if dating a shorter guy. Totally. 

It makes me sad when girls refuse to date shorter men. I've met several, including some that are very tall themselves. No one can control their height. Why should I judge them for it?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Please clone yourself and overnight her to me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Fedex or Canada Post, babe?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i wouldnt mind i had a lot of girls who dug me who were 3 inches taller than me.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Fedex or Canada Post, babe?


Either one. Actually let's save some money. Send her with the cheapest service. Just make sure to poke some breathing holes in the box.


----------



## rednet (Apr 14, 2011)

The best analogy I've heard is that breast size is for women what height is for guys. Except it's much harder to hide your height.
A girl who's as tall as you is fine, but if she's taller than there's a constant reminder, which doesn't go so well with shorter guys who are often a little insecure about it...


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I love tall girls, because they naturally have long legs which sends me weak at the knees.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

That's affirmative!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

that would be a dealbreaker for me... i'm 5'8", not even _that _tall, and already really self-conscious about that because i've gotten too much attention about it. even refusing to wear heels, ever. so a short guy would be an issue for me. just sayin'. i haven't been in a relationship but i'm not desperate enough to throw away all my insecurities. and no offense but i just find tallness to be attractive. not necessarily basketball player size, but at least 6'0" or over.

sorry shorter fellas, just take solace in the fact that you ain't missin' much. :lol

but yeah it does happen, my cousin is a bit taller than me and her fiance is shorter than she is. and considering he proposed, i guess he didn't feel insecure. so whatever feels good, go for it i guess


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm 4'11'' and I have never met a guy shorter than me, so it's not a problem for me.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a 5 year crush on a guy an inch shorter than me...


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> I'm 4'11'' and I have never met a guy shorter than me, so it's not a problem for me.


Wow 4'11? Shoot I would tower over you lol. Anyways...I would feel less dominant if I'm dating a girl that is taller than me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6'0" so I'm not a giant, but still tall enough that only a small percentage of women are taller than me.

I'd rate 5'6" as the optimal female height, though I wouldn't consider height a major issue.

A woman taller than me does feel weird. It's just feels awkward looking up at a woman who's 6'3".


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> even refusing to wear heels, ever.


Me too.

Sometimes I just wanna say **** it, and wear heels all day long. But I know I'd be even more self conscious if I did.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I would prefer if a girl is shorter than me- but it's one of those preferences like hair color, it doesn't exactly mean enough to me to sway anything one way or the other.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

A hair under 5'8" here. Ideal girl for me would probably be in the 5'-5'5" range. I wouldn't necessarily mind an inch or two taller, but judging by the responses in the "turn-on's" thread, that will probably never be a proposition a dude my height will have to consider seriously.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

au Lait said:


> Me too.
> 
> Sometimes I just wanna say **** it, and wear heels all day long. But I know I'd be even more self conscious if I did.


I feel your pain (in terms of your height not conforming to the traditional gender role), but here's something to keep in mind: I really don't think many guys find tall girls to be unattractive or unsexy, by any means. Some might hesitate to date you because of hangups with their ego and masculinity, but that doesn't mean they aren't secretly ogling over you. So as far as just walking around in public, you have little to worry about in terms of judgment from most men. Can't really speak for teh womenz, though; if I understood at all how y'all think and operate I'd be using it to my advantage.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i worked with a really pretty girl that was really tall and her name was ironically 'Timbre'. Anyway, she dated lots of people AND she wore high heels all the time and i'm sure it's just statistically impossible that she didn't date some men shorter than her cause she seemed to always have something new going on.


----------



## Hellion (May 15, 2011)

I think maybe it makes guys feel short and hurts their ego. It wouldn't bother me if I really liked her.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

I'm around 5'10" and I've always had a complex about my height, so I don't know if I could go a lot shorter. Maybe around the same height or an inch or two shorter. I know it's shallow, but being around a guy that's shorter than me makes me feel kind of masculine. I'll never say never though!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm 5'10'' and have often found myself attracted to shorter men, who then rebuff me. I think men take issue with my height. I wouldn't feel masculinized or anything (I mean seriously like wtf), it would be exactly the same as if I were dating a taller man. But to talk to men about it, you'd think that it's some sort of great embarrassment to date a taller woman. P'shaw. They need to get over that.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

There was a girl on POF who wasn't taller than me, but was the same height(6'5). I immediately wanted her to have my children...


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Everyone knows God frowns on these sorts of relationships. It goes against the natural order of things, just like eating shrimp and engaging in hom... *[Edited to remove offensive material]*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

RyanJ said:


> Everyone knows God frowns on these sorts of relationships. It goes against the natural order of things, just like eating shrimp and engaging in hom... *[Edited to remove offensive material]*


This should be good opcorn


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> This should be good opcorn


Do I need to fill out a bad joke disclaimer?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> This should be good opcorn


I think/hope he was kidding

I've never been at a time or place where I could act on it, but I lusted after 3 women who were all 5-9 or 5-10.

Now that I've endorsed taller women, all your concerns just melt away, I'm sure :yes. But really, I've heard many tall women and short men express concern about their heights, but at least in terms of relative height, I seem to know some and see many couples who are close in height or the woman is a bit taller. Again, only my limited observation.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

RyanJ said:


> Do I need to fill out a bad joke disclaimer?


I just made the comment in the post before this one to look insightful. This one sort of ruins that, though :um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn. Thought there would be some drama up in here


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Atticus said:


> I just made the comment in the post before this one to look insightful. This one sort of ruins that, though :um


Haha...sorry about that. I thought about it for a second before posting... "Does this seem ignorant/stupid enough that my insincerity will be obvious...of course!" But this is the internet - I should know better! Smilies next time... 

And your comment was very insightful. 

----

Anyway, back on track before MM yells at me...

I see no problems with dating a tall women - as long as she doesn't have a problem with me!


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I am short at 174 cm. I couldn't even get a date with a short girl, let alone a tall one.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm 5'9" (175 cm) and i wouldn't be opposed to dating women a bit taller than me, i wouldn't want to be towered over though.. i wish i was taller :|


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I have never understood what the issue with couples and there size is, if I saw *Wee Man* going out with Samantha 38G I would'nt think twize about the size differance.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm 5'8 and my girlfriend is 5'5. With heels shes taller than me and i'll admit I feel kinda uncomfortable with it? I'd never consider a girl taller than me which is shallow I guess but whatever. 5ft-5'5 is a perfect range =D


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

am 5'8, i personally dated a guy shorter than me for two years, but i cant stand it, i dont want to feel like i have to lower myself to kiss or do anything. 

have to be taller or same height.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm 5'0, so it would be pretty hard to find guys shorter than me.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


> *I'm 5'0*, so it would be pretty hard to find guys shorter than me.


Why do I feel the urge to pick you up?:lol


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

I am 5'6. Ideally I would get involved with a girl around my height. However love knows no dimension.


----------



## Slackware420 (May 23, 2011)

Most models are tall. I'm pretty sure this is a desireable thing among all men who have any self-esteem at all.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldn't do it. I'd have to be taller than any woman I'd date. I'm around 5'10", pretty much right on the average line (and of course taller in shoes). As I've been walking on the city sidewalks lately, I've been noticing an astounding number of women wearing only flat shoes who are taller than me.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

ayo if you dig short brown dudes with social anxiety, get at me ladies! holla!


----------

